# Propane (not natural gas) generators



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

Have been doing research on this topic. My house uses propane for hot water, stove and dryer so it would seem compatible to hook up a portable generator with a fuel already on premise. No storing or hunting for gasoline.
I have called the local small engine repair shops and although they are aware of propane engines actual experience is scarce.
My gas company is not much help. They told my wife if we hook one up we need to trade up to a 250 gal tank (120 gallon currently in place) which changes code to have one. Must be 20 feet from structure and 30 feet from property line. That puts it in the center of my back yard.
Any help here will be a plus. Links, sites whatever.
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If your not going to run the generator all the time, then your current tank should be just fine. Even if you used it a lot, you might just have to have your tank filled sooner. If it's a metered system and the propane company only comes out on a specific schedule, then you may need a bigger tank.

Since propane has less energy then gasoline and produces roughly 30% less power, you will need a slightly larger propane generator, then what you could get by with gasoline powered unit.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Walther,I checked my Northern Tool catalog,they have 3,000 and 6,000 watt propane generators listed.They also have a couple of trifuel(propane,nat gas or gasoline)that are larger but so is the price.NorthernTool.com.
Don


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Energy output*

Thanks for the reply. 

You are the first to say propane has about 30% less power than gas. This is the info I want to discover prior committing to a system. 

Genertec has the 3250 (watt) and I want to know that would be more than ample to run the fridge, furnace and the freezer in the garage along with a couple of lights during an outage. I had been thinking more in the 6500-7000 watt range but I can't find a propane unit that delivers that.
Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Northern Tool*

I seen the name out there. How is their reputation? Customer service? Parts?
Thanks


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*Northern Tool*

I have read the reviews on the All Power units and they were awful. Customer service was non existent and the units junked out from the start. The oil sensor was a common complaint and it had to be bypassed (disconnected) to operate and that also was not reliable.
Who else make a propane generator with that capacity?
That's the Generac LP 3250 I have referred to. I do think I will need more power though.
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a generac unit in my trailer that's going on 6 years albeit a gasoline unit. It's been pretty much trouble free. 

I am assuming your furnace is propane and not electric. The power requirements should not be that high for the items you want to run, but you do need to make sure any generator you choose has sufficient surge capacity to start the electric motors on the units you want to run.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

I live in wisconsin, and have serviced generac units. they are very good units in general. any parts are easy to get. now a part of briggs they are still as good as ever !. double the wattage you will need for starting equipment. such as, electric motor runing watts 1000 watts or 10amps double that for starting load, add your max load up and double it. mike.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

walther said:


> I have read the reviews on the All Power units and they were awful. Customer service was non existent and the units junked out from the start. The oil sensor was a common complaint and it had to be bypassed (disconnected) to operate and that also was not reliable.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the All Power generators,I did'nt think Northern sold junk,maybe the upside down cover on the catolog I was looking at should have clued me in.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I run a gas generator, same one for 20 years. only needed during outages.

2,200 watts coleman.

natural gas furnace. 10 amp running. 20 amp startup. near max of generator.
also a 1/2 hp sump pump. and a fridge. so I plug and unplug stuff, 
.
Now I am looking for something bigger. about 7,000. and that should run the complete house. NO A/C.

its better than a cold house, flooded basement. unhappy wife. bad food.
.
my current generator has a 1/2 gallon gas tank. SO I need to stop it and refuel it every 1 to 1 1/2 hours.
your wished setup has a good IDEA. days without refueling.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

My neighbor has a propane standby generator. During Hurricane Sandy power was out for 10 days he used it nonstop. Went thru $900 worth of propane.

Yikes


----------



## walther (Nov 30, 2011)

*$900 in 10 days?*

What unit does he have? Is he running back and forth with a 20 gal/lb tank? This is the kind of info that would be useful. $900 for 10 days is a huge amount of cash.
How long has he had the particular unit. Was he powering the Taj Mahal?
Responding to an earlier thread I have an oil furnace not gas.
Let's get some details and his feedback if you can.
Thanks


----------

